
Ask HN: Gmail's new Compose ruined my e-mail writing. What's a good client? - quantumpotato_
They changed the UI again. I set a default &quot;full screen&quot; but that didn&#x27;t take in replies.<p>Experienced cognitive dissonance when I tried to find out how to make reply full screen so I could bullet point.<p>I need a better mail platform. DIY maybe?<p>I have my e-mail on a bunch of distributed business cards. I could forward from Gmail to my new address.
======
gruseom
_I set a default "full screen" but that didn't take in replies._

That is one of my biggest grievances with the new Gmail UI as well. But there
are so many other annoyances and so many little things that just don't work,
I'm surprised that they pushed it out at all, let alone imposed it on
everybody. It's a usability train wreck.

Even though it would be a major pain to switch, I'm seriously thinking about
it.

~~~
Andrenid
Wasn't too much of a pain for me. I hate the new Gmail (and the direction
Google has gone since G+)... have switched to Fastmail (with my own domain)
and haven't regretted it for a second.

Told all the people I could think of that my email address has changed, then
diverted my Gmail to my new email to catch any stragglers for a while, which I
tell when I notice a diverted mail.

~~~
gruseom
What are the main differences/annoyances you've noticed with Fastmail?

Do you happen to know if they support "undo send"? i.e. where you can
configure a 30-second delay before the email is actually sent, so if you think
of something right after you hit 'send' you can edit it. That happens to me a
lot, so I like that feature.

------
sp332
You could keep your same email address, but switch to using a real mail client
instead of Gmail's web interface. Head to
[https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?rd=1#...](https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?rd=1#ts=1665018)
for detailed instructions.

~~~
quantumpotato_
Woo this looks exciting. Thank you!

------
lifeisstillgood
I've gotten stuck - I use ActiveInbox for assigning labels to emails - that
way I can group them into mini projects and todos. It's really good - but I
don't know of a real client that supports gmail labels - if anyone does please
holler - my life drips by waiting for JavaScript to run.

~~~
ChrisClark
ActiveInbox is really the best thing to happen to my Gmail account. I love it.

------
hansy
Sparrow ([http://sprw.me/](http://sprw.me/)) is still my primary client even
though there will be no future updates for it.

I've also heard good things about Airmail
([http://airmailapp.com/](http://airmailapp.com/)).

------
brockrockman
What about the "Basic HTML" view?

------
quantumpotato_
See also, lol.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6280933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6280933)

------
anxiousest
Thunderbird, mail.app.

~~~
DarkStar851
OS X Mail is surprisingly usable. I used to use Postbox before I got my first
MacBook and I loved that. Think Thunderbird, with a prettier UI, some extra
features, and not free.

